# Cosa ne pensate di questo mio pensiero PROFONDO ?



## Paolo78mi (13 Ottobre 2017)

Secondo me ...

"Le donne sposate che mettono le CORNA al marito, oltre a denigrarlo e a prenderlo per il culo, che poi tornano a casa dal CERVO come se nulla fosse, e si comportano come la famiglia del mulino bianco, dopo averlo CORNIFICATO" 

... Secondo me sono solo delle TROIE !!! 
anzi delle GRANDISSIME TROIE ... 
... ma non è affar mio ... secondo me la cosa bella è che ... 

TUTTI I NODI VENGONO AL PETTINE


----------



## spleen (13 Ottobre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Secondo me ...  "Le donne sposate che mettono le CORNA al marito, oltre a denigrarlo e a prenderlo per il culo, che poi tornano a casa dal CERVO come se nulla fosse, e si comportano come la famiglia del mulino bianco, dopo averlo CORNIFICATO"   ... Secondo me sono solo delle TROIE !!!  anzi delle GRANDISSIME TROIE ...  ... ma non è affar mio ... secondo me la cosa bella è che ...   TUTTI I NODI VENGONO AL PETTINE


 Hahahahahaha.....Paolo, come mai questa uscita?


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Hahahahahaha.....Paolo, come mai questa uscita?


La sua famosa ex non ci sente più


----------



## spleen (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> La sua famosa ex non ci sente più


  Chissà perchè ma Paolo ha la capacità di mettermi di buonumore. )


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Chissà perchè ma Paolo ha la capacità di mettermi di buonumore. )


Ma si...


----------



## Lostris (13 Ottobre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Chissà perchè ma Paolo ha la capacità di mettermi di buonumore. )


C'è chi ha il gusto dell'orrido.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Secondo me ...
> 
> "Le donne sposate che mettono le CORNA al marito, oltre a denigrarlo e a prenderlo per il culo, che poi tornano a casa dal CERVO come se nulla fosse, e si comportano come la famiglia del mulino bianco, dopo averlo CORNIFICATO"
> 
> ...


Parole sante, Paolo...

Parole sante...


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Pensierino della sera???


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Secondo me ...
> 
> "Le donne sposate che mettono le CORNA al marito, oltre a denigrarlo e a prenderlo per il culo, che poi tornano a casa dal CERVO come se nulla fosse, e si comportano come la famiglia del mulino bianco, dopo averlo CORNIFICATO"
> 
> ...


 Io ti amo fratello! Se non ci fossi dovrebbero inventarti!:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

[video=youtube_share;s_JY1h9W64g]https://youtu.be/s_JY1h9W64g[/video]


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Secondo me ...
> 
> "Le donne sposate che mettono le CORNA al marito, oltre a denigrarlo e a prenderlo per il culo, che poi tornano a casa dal CERVO come se nulla fosse, e si comportano come la famiglia del mulino bianco, dopo averlo CORNIFICATO"
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:

che ti è successo? 

Mi hai fatta ridere di cuore!! 
Ti ringrazio


----------



## MariLea (13 Ottobre 2017)

*profondità v profondità*



Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Secondo me ...
> 
> "Le donne sposate che mettono le CORNA al marito, oltre a denigrarlo e a prenderlo per il culo, che poi tornano a casa dal CERVO come se nulla fosse, e si comportano come la famiglia del mulino bianco, dopo averlo CORNIFICATO"
> 
> ...


Tanto van i nodi al pettine che si spezzan i capellin... :up:

du frittur   :victory:


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Ottobre 2017)

Paolo ma 'na domanda seria. Ma non hai un'amica che ti faccia da campobase? Nel senso un'amica vera. Magari ci scopi, magari non ci scopi ma qualcuno a cui raccontare i tuoi casini che non ti giudichi. Va bene pure na sorella. O una banda di lesbiche. 
Chiedo.


----------

